# opinions on nuclear energy



## jeffyDee (Jan 5, 2013)

living less then 100 km from a nuclear power plant im not really into the idea of having a nuclear time bomb in my area whats your opinions of why nuclear energy should be brought to an end


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (Jan 5, 2013)

Unlike other more widely used forms of power generation that rely on fossil fuels, its waste is very containable; just bury it deep in a mountain. The whole safety thing is really a non issue because of lessons learned when chernobyl and 3 mile island happened, and both of which were ultimately due to operator error because of poor training. And nuclear power is basically the most efficient power generation method currently available. If I had the choice to live by a coal or natural gas or other fossil fuel power plant or a nuclear power plant I'd take the nuclear option any day of the week, and I think the world's nuclear power generation capacity should be increased not reduced and definitely not eliminated.


----------



## WindWalker1970 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ask the Japanese how "safe" they think it is.

I hate the damn ideal of nuclear (plants and missils). It's a power humans have no right to try and control. A handful of humans (Prez, USSR, China, etc) get pised off and could detroy the entire planet with a push of a button.

The nuclear plants are "safe" until a natural disaster hits one of them. Then once a melt down starts it's near impossible to stop. If they do get it under control it's how many decades until it might be safe again for the human population?


----------



## jeffyDee (Jan 5, 2013)

i dont think any human should be allowed to govern or make any decisions regarding nuclear energy because humans are known to be complete retards


----------



## the jester (Jan 5, 2013)

in my opinion, we need a new way of powering a reactor other than using depleted uranium. or at least find a way to keep recycling the uranium for its use. 
even thermal nuclear reactors have a slight chance of virtually destroying everything since the amount of water needed to cool them is extreme. but use far less fuel (uranium) to power them.
there is a reactor called The Integral Fast Reactor that produces a fraction of waste that the other reactors use, and is a hell of a lot safer too.


----------



## travelin (Jan 5, 2013)

when i first went into nuke plant i was astonished that the building techniques were pretty much plain jane standard.

i was expecting some kind of buck rogers building techniques and materials but with the exception of seeing much more stainless steel piping everything was pretty much standard type materials and techniques.

we certainly need something to replace all the nukes that are soon to be shut down. the last bunch built are either already in or very soon approaching their second 20 year operating license from the NRC. nukes are only licensed for 40 years total with a recertification at 20 years.

the NRC has , for the first time in 30 years, licensed new power plants and also has licensed new fuel rod building facilities, but its a drop in the bucket to the power generating capacity we are going to lose in the near future.

what do we replace it with?

lots of wind being built. lots of solar being built. 

dirt burners and natural gas being built also but not in near enough numbers to replace that lost capacity. many gas burners are being upgraded to produce around twice their original capacity by placing turbines in the original exhaust stream. i recently was on one of those.

coal burning plants are unbelieveably dirty and the contamination of the environment from them is amazingly high. id rather have a nuke plant next door than a coal burner.

i used to not mind working a coal burner that much but last fall the wife and i spent around a month on a huge coal burner that was shut down for major EPA mandated upgrades. by noon of first day on the job we were both in respitory distress, coughing up black stuff. every day was like that. ive never been so scared for my health in my life with the exception of getting shot at.

remember, this was on a SHUT DOWN plant. 

we left that job as soon as we could afford to leave and both of us vowed, "no more coal burners, ever!"

i guess what i am saying is that i would love to see all the nukes shut down, everything removed, the radioactives shot into the sun and this world using some other form of energy producing scheme that WORKS.

but until that day comes im liable to be in other nukes(the clean ones) making a paycheck.


----------



## daveycrockett (Jan 10, 2013)

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...PvUJ_ZKdS70QHUnoGwDQ&ved=0CFwQ9QEwDg&dur=2500 got this one thats been shut down on long island here, people bathe in the water on the beach in the summer now, makes for a sick picture.


----------



## Margin Walker (May 29, 2014)

This is even up for debate?


----------



## kecleon (Jun 1, 2014)

If Japan can't avert a nuclear disaster and Germany have started to close their nuclear plants I don't have much faith in the rest of the world. I've had German and Japanese motorcycles and cars. They're good. Well made. Reliable. American, British, French, Italian, cars? :/


----------

